# Frustrated with the current political climate for women



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

With all of the very serious economic issues going on right now (spiraling debt, lack of government accountability, corporate tax loopholes, etc.) it is very disheartening to me that so many politicians are pushing this drastic social agenda and attacking choice, Planned Parenthood, and environmental regulations. (This is *not* an abortion debate!) I just think it is so disingenuous to act concerned about the economy, then fail to act on economic solutions and push a social agenda that voters had no say in.

I specifically can't believe the attacks on Planned Parenthood. PP doesn't use federal funds to pay for abortions - they use private funds from donors like me! But they also provide STD screening and counseling, pregnancy tests, well woman exams, mammograms, cervical cancer screenings, HIV testing, etc. It seems to me that the costs of Medicaid will go up exponentially as women are pushed into that if there is no PP. If they even go. How many new STDs will go untreated and be passed around as a result of the lack of access to good medical care? How many more unwanted babies will be born if women can't access birth control? Who is going to pay for them? Well, the government and thereby the taxpayers.

I don't understand why politicians aren't addressing corporate corruption, tax loopholes, pork spending, and other areas. Legislators haven't even taken their own furloughs or salary reductions or benefit reductions.

I also don't understand why everyone wants to get rid of environmental regulations. When companies like Monsanto and BP are poisoning our land, air, and water and most of the current regulations aren't followed anyway because the fines are cheaper than not doing the business...it seems ridiculous to just give them a free for all to "stimulate" the economy. I have heard the argument that this will spur business productivity and job growth. Well so would research, development, and manufacture of green products! Adapting to better environmental standards and leading the world in green products would on its own create job growth.

I don't understand this short-sighted thinking based on purely ideological, not factual, basis.

Sorry for this rant, but I just feel under attack and that everything I believe in is trying to be systematically dismantled...from the FDA trying to ban my supplements and medical choices (IV Vit C) for monetary reasons, to GMO crops being approved and planted despite the evidence, to everything else posted above. I just feel under attack and that people are more desperate and angry and unwilling to dialog, debate, listen, or open themselves to anyone else's point of view. I don't expect anyone else to live like I do, but darn it all, I want the right to live my life according to my own rules without the government butting in.

Are we as a culture so unreasonable or are we just brainwashed while the people with power laugh behind their closed doors doing whatever they want while we dance around like their monkeys?


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Vent away. I agree with you.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree too! Don't know what to do about it all, but I agree with you.


----------

